# Park Lane Hobbies



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Guys ,
after a chat with my friend and yours Mittens / JoAnn at Park Lane Hobbies , I have added a page for some info about Park Lane to my website. So far it is limited but has the basics needed to contact and get more info on what's available etc. It also has a pic of Mittens , Honda , and CJ courtesy of Parts Pig i used ( thanks Dennis ). Please feel free to visit the new page and mark it for info to Park Lane and while your at it give her a call if your looking for Trains or slot goodies ! 
Visit http://ballsoutho.webs.com/parklanehobbies.htm

Bear:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great to deal with!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great to deal with!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


That is a fact HT ! Hope others find that out for themselves as it would be nice to see more folks like yourself post those same words as time goes by ! I know lots of Guys on here have already had the pleasure of a deal or 2 with Mittens of Park Lane Hobbies !

Bear :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I agree JoAnn is a pleasure to deal with:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*park lane*

yes park lane hobbies is a very nice shop to visit and do some good old racing and meet a good group of racers we have lots of fun every other fri and join us in some racing every one is welcome hope to some new faces honda27


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I have visited,, Parklane.. great place to stop if you have a chance.. Coffee is usually on. 
JoAnne is great to deal with for slot cars and parts. Great shipping!!. 
Hope to get by again someday.

CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

JoAnn is awesome!!! If ever there was the perfect local hobby shop contest, Park Lane would take 1st prize!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

JoAnn a.k.a. Park Lane Hobbies is great to deal with. Wished I lived closer to the shop.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wish I lived closer too. Texas used to be bigger.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great to deal with!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yuppers!!!:thumbsup:
just ordered my 2 scoobydoo vans & 3 tyco chassis :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Great to hear Bubba ! The support is welcome i'm sure and now easy to do . Just hope folks save and use the New link i posted and make a few calls too ! This is how you can help support and keep your hobby shops alive folks . Try some one stop great service shopping with a friend. :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I will take one CJ and a side of Honda please....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Ooooh yeah I need some mittens too...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> Great to hear Bubba ! The support is welcome i'm sure and now easy to do . Just hope folks save and use the New link i posted and make a few calls too ! This is how you can help support and keep your hobby shops alive folks . Try some one stop great service shopping with a friend. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bear :wave:


minor suggestion;
if joanne w/ put a pic or 2or her slot stock section up, would help us drool & come up w/ $$$ 4 what we c...
my 2cents :freak:
just an idea 

Bubba 123


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Raced there last night ! my favorite hobby shop


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> minor suggestion;
> if joanne w/ put a pic or 2or her slot stock section up, would help us drool & come up w/ $$$ 4 what we c...
> my 2cents :freak:
> just an idea
> ...


Gonna work on that idea from what i am told ! If that works out i will also add something to the Park Lane page on my website. Ofcoarse to order say Wizzard parts , Lifelike cars , or AW goods we all know what they look like allready so that should not stop anyone now right ? Call JoAnn up 219-322-1123 to order some goodies ! Heck you can allways ask to chat with Honda too as he is a staple there LOL.

Bear :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

She is at the richfield slot show today.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> Gonna work on that idea from what i am told ! If that works out i will also add something to the Park Lane page on my website. Ofcoarse to order say Wizzard parts , Lifelike cars , or AW goods we all know what they look like allready so that should not stop anyone now right ? Call JoAnn up 219-322-1123 to order some goodies ! Heck you can allways ask to chat with Honda too as he is a staple there LOL.
> 
> Bear :wave:


ROFLOL!!!

yup ordered stuff from "Mom" yesterday.....
but seeing stuff (even if it's NOT w/ u'r looking 4)..
"Joggs u'r Memory" on the "I Need's a.."....
just a cheap merchanting ploy :thumbsup:

ALSO; "IF" she has any Sci-Fi Spaceship models in stock; 
Ok, this is a "ME" thingy, but it's "MY" Post :freak::thumbsup:


links 2 w/ her supplier's carry, **MFG sites*** (sold strictly 2 DEALERS but have suggested retail $$$ )
will take care of most of any "Updates" on her end....

i've been merchanting since 1994, in 1 thing or another (retired now 4 PlayTime Only)....:thumbsup:

just some "FYI"'s I've learned in the merchanting-field :wave:

can't wait 4 end of show's update from Darrell & Mom, PP, & (???)

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's doubtful we'll hear from PP tonight.. He caught a "bad bus"!!! He gave me call as he was heading out of Cleveland and the driver had a movie on so loud I could barely hear him. It didn't help he parked himself right under a speaker...LOL. No nap on the bus was going to be possible, so he'll probably hit the rack when he gets home. PP update will come tomorrow.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's doubtful we'll hear from PP tonight.. He caught a "bad bus"!!! He gave me call as he was heading out of Cleveland and the driver had a movie on so loud I could barely hear him. It didn't help he parked himself right under a speaker...LOL. No nap on the bus was going to be possible, so he'll probably hit the rack when he gets home. PP update will come tomorrow.


Worse yet he caught the bus headed towards Mexico and Honda was the driver ! LOL 

Bear :wave:


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

I Agree MITTENS is the best person to deal with and she does her best to get what ya need,MY opinion SHE IS JUST PLAIN AWESOME,,,thanks mittens again


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had some of the best service ever dealing with Mittens. Postage is really quick and I live down the bottom of the world. Highly recommended!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Parl Lane Hobbies*

I was at Park Lane wed dropping off an order and taking some pics to update the Park Lane Page on my website and guess who called in an order ? Win 43 called in a train parts order so it's a nice reminder that the shop has a great selection of train goodies as well. 

BTW i did take a few shots of the parts wall and will post up something soon to my site along with a nice shot or 2 of Mittens at the store so be looking for it once i get time.
BTW2 Park Lane is now the ONLY shop ( including me as my store is closed for my move ) to have in stock my NEW tires. You cannot buy them anyplace else including from me ! So If you want em they have .350 stock skinny TJET , .350 Tuffy , .350 Wide ( fits .225 ) and .462 rear INDY and .422 front INDY . Call JoAnn 219-322-1123 The NEW tire supply is very limited for now but the service is boundless ! 

Bear :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> I was at Park Lane wed dropping off an order and taking some pics to update the Park Lane Page on my website and guess who called in an order ? Win 43 called in a train parts order so it's a nice reminder that the shop has a great selection of train goodies as well.
> 
> BTW i did take a few shots of the parts wall and will post up something soon to my site along with a nice shot or 2 of Mittens at the store so be looking for it once i get time.
> BTW2 Park Lane is now the ONLY shop ( including me as my store is closed for my move ) to have in stock my NEW tires. You cannot buy them anyplace else including from me ! So If you want em they have .350 stock skinny TJET , .350 Tuffy , .350 Wide ( fits .225 ) and .462 rear INDY and .422 front INDY . Call JoAnn 219-322-1123 The NEW tire supply is very limited for now but the service is boundless !
> ...





:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: on that Bear :wave:
a small pic-catalog of "Mom's" shop. w/ help her & "Us" w/ we have that need 4 something that just hits us ::tongue:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Parl Lane Hobbies*



Bubba 123 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: on that Bear :wave:
> a small pic-catalog of "Mom's" shop. w/ help her & "Us" w/ we have that need 4 something that just hits us ::tongue:


The pink is honor of Mittens here LOL ! But to answer ya Bubba i'm trying to get something up tonight i hope and will post it once i do. Thanks for all the support for a great shop Guys !

Bear :wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Parl Lane Hobbies*



bearsox said:


> Guys ,
> after a chat with my friend and yours Mittens / JoAnn at Park Lane Hobbies , I have added a page for some info about Park Lane to my website. Please feel free to visit the new page and mark it for info to Park Lane and while your at it give her a call if your looking for Trains or slot goodies !
> Visit http://ballsoutho.webs.com/parklanehobbies.htm
> 
> Bear:wave:


Park Lane page is now updated on my site ! i still have a few things to add but the process is showing . Don't forget if you are looking for the only place in the US to get some of my new tires ..... call Mittens as Park Lane is the ONLY spot ! 

Bear:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Parkl Lane Hobbies*



bearsox said:


> Park Lane page is now updated on my site ! i still have a few things to add but the process is showing . Don't forget if you are looking for the only place in the US to get some of my new tires ..... call Mittens as Park Lane is the ONLY spot !
> 
> Bear:wave:


:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bearsox said:


> :wave:


yup, good enough 4 me ;-)

got good idea on w/ there & Honda can answer instock questiona @ ANYTIME
just PM him :freak::wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Raced there last night ,big stock of slots!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans! Wish I could go.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*park lane*

well hope u guys call and buy stuff:tongue:


----------

